# Nbt Evo navigation stuck loading , possible hdd failure and replacement



## 1dvsbimmer (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello
I have a retro fitted nbt evo in a 14 f30 . Recently the navigation stopped working . It has been stuck on the grey loading screen . i tried to reload current map and an update . I kept receiving the message "data on usb unusable . please insert new usb. " I used multiple different usb sticks and made sure they were formatted to fat32. All the certs are accepted . Everything else works . Carplay, bluetooth, sdars, and even accessing songs stored on hard drive . I was told its possibly a failed hdd. Just looking for some direction on diagnosing this problem. i would think that if hdd is bad other features would have failed . I'm trying to avoid removing it and sending it out . Any and all help is appreciated .
Thank you .


----------



## aidksol (12 mo ago)

So I generally disapprove of NBT Navigation in my BMW F30. Whenever I start my vehicle Navigation begins stacking and stacking and stacking... also never begins. I went to the seller. The have refreshed programming and gave mama back vehicle which was with start on and navi working. However, when I switched it off and turned it on again issue returned once more... So not it is as yet stacking and stacks 1 ot ouf multiple times afred 30min driving. Seller said that we want to hang tight for another product that should be in Feb 15. Also on the off chance that that won't assist they with willing consider evolving NBT. Anyone any considerations what that right?? P.S. The issue is that my certification closes 08/2015 and I'm worried about the possibility that that I can miss that second when they consent to change NBT.


Kodi nox


----------

